# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn công đoàn sapa

## thiennhan

Địa chỉ: Hàm Rồng, Sapa, Lào Cai, Việt Nam
Điện thoại: 203 872 606; Fax: 0203 872 136; Hotline: 0984 353 577 - 0912 410 410
Email: info@vietdiscovery.com
CHÀO MỪNG CÁC BẠN ĐẾN VỚI KHÁCH SẠN CÔNG ĐOÀN SAPA!

 Với vị trí nằm ngay trong khu trung tâm của Thị trấn Sapa thơ mộng, dưới chân dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn hùng vĩ, bên cạnh Nhà thờ đá cổ Sa Pa và Chợ tình giao duyên của người dân tộc bản địa, có tầm nhìn ra thung lũng Violet thơ mộng huyền ảo. Đó chính là khuôn viên Khách sạn Công đoàn Việt Nam. Với diện tích 17.000m2 sử dụng, Khách sạn là một quần thể kiến trúc gồm các biệt thự cổ kính được xây dựng vào những năm 30 của thế kỷ 20 mang đậm phong cách kiến trúc Pháp và được phục chế vào năm 1998, nằm xen kẽ trong vườn đào cổ nhất Sapa luôn nở rộ mỗi khi xuân về.

Phòng nghỉ:

 Khách sạn Công đoàn Việt Nam tại Sapa với 70 phòng nghỉ tại các biệt thự cổ được trang bị đầy đủ tiện nghi, nội thất mới và sang trọng. Các phòng luôn có lò sưởi ấm vào mùa đông. Đội ngũ nhân viên nhiệt tình, chu đáo. Tất cả các phòng đều có ban công nhìn được đỉnh núi Phanxipăng và thung lũng Violet thơ mộng.

Phòng tiêu chuẩn:

Diện tích 35m2, được trang bị 2 giường trang trọng và ấm cúng, Phòng tiêu chuẩn được tập trung chủ yếu ở Biệt thự số 5, có hướng view nhìn về phía Đỉnh Fansipan và Nhà thờ Sapa

Gồm có:
Báo, tạp chí hàng ngày
Giường rộng cỡ lớn;
Có đồ uống trà, nước khoáng  miễn phí/ người/ đêm
 wifi miễn phí;
TV cáp/vệ tinh hiện đại
Ban công rộng có hướng nhìn đẹp;
Lò sưởi ấm bằng hơi nước vào  mùa đông;
Kê thêm giường theo yêu cầu
Toillet khép kín với Bồn tắm đứng
Hệ thống nước nóng tụ động
Dịch vụ giặt là
Két an toàn tự động
Dép đi trong nhà; ; Giấy/Bút/Phong bì thư; Ô/cây dù;; bàn ghế; Đèn bàn; Tủ quần áo; Bàn trang điểm; Máy sấy tóc;
Ăn sáng bao gồm trong tiền phòng.





(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Sapa (3 ngày 4 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Sapa (3 ngay 4 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Sapa* - *tour du lich Sapa*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sapa click vào *du lịch Sapa* - *du lich Sapa*

----------

